# Gush/Gush#9...norcal



## Budders Keeper (Mar 5, 2012)

Howdy all

A couple years ago I got some "Gush#9" from harborside and it hit me like a hammer. I have been toldrolleyes: ) it is a cross between purple kush and afgooey. I rarely go to clubs and have not seen it again in the times I have been back.

I recently noticed "Gush" clones on a clubs "menu" and am curious if it's the same as "#9". Maybe they dropped the #9 eventually? 

My current grow has only a couple weeks left and I am going to be starting the next round. If anyone has any knowledge/experience of/with this strain I would to hear about it.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 6, 2012)

No love for the "gush"? I guess I'll have to grow it out and see what's up. Still like info if anyone has it


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I guess I'm gonna go for it. Only thing I've really found out about it is sort of typical... Everyone who has tried says it's incredible, everyone who's grown it says it's incredible but not a big producer. Must be the purple kush in it.

 So if they still have them tomorrow I'll pick them up. If not probably get Ken's GDP. I haven't grown it for a few years and I've always liked it. Pretty solid strain IMO and they always have it.

Smoke up..............  BK


----------

